# Your All Time Favorite Police Tv Show?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Care to share the name of your all time favorite police tv show and add some comments? Personally I think you cannot beat BARNEY MILLER for depicting some of the realistic characters and sides of law enforcement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Adam-12, no contest. 

There must be hundreds of thousands of cops who pursued law enforcement as a career because of that show.


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

Does 'COPS' and the old 'Real stories of the Highway Patrol' count? I know for some wanabe's such as myself, those shows give us a realistic less glamourised look at what some of the job really entails(good and bad) better than most traditional cop shows. I was definitely an eye opener for me. I'll throw in another vote for Adam-12


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

My all time favorite was CHiPs. My second and more recent favorite is Third Watch.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6379&highlight=Favorite+Police+Show


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

For new stuff, a vote for HBO's The Wire.


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hill Street Blues...it revealed that police work wasn't all about catching the bad guy and sending him to jail at the end of the episode.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

1. Dragnet 67'-70'
2. Barney Miller
3. Adam 12


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The Wire and Homocide:life on the street, I would say are the best, especially for realism. A reporter from the Baltimore Sun rode with a Baltimore Homocide sqaud for a year. He then created Homocide: life on the street and then the wire. I know of at least one actor on the wire is a real Baltimore cop and good number of the cast are from Baltimore.

Also the Shield, the job with Dennis Leary, did not last long but I thught it was good and all the law and orders and NYPD Blue. Of course not nessesarly a cop show but you can't leave out 24, that show is the shit.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cinderella said:


>


Not a TV show but it gets my vote!!!


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

For older shows Chips and Hill Street Blues have my vote...even re watching Hill Street on DVD alot of the issues that the show covered then are still common....It would seem that the show could be considered timeless in terms of its plot and story lines...For newer shows Homicide and The Wire are my favorites...Macop the character that plays Lt. Dennis Mello from the Western is the real Sgt Jay Landsman who was in the Homicide unit back when Simon wrote the book "Homicide" which later became the tv show...and the fake Landsman is played by actor Delaney Williams...Ed Norris I belive was another actual Baltimore Detective that plays himself on the show


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NYPD blue


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Not a TV show but it gets my vote!!!


Actually it was.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083466/


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Adam-12
Chips
Hawaii 5-O "Book'm Daniel"
NYPD Blue


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

CANNON !!

Did an awesome job at cover ansd concealment hiding behind poles and walls e.t.c.

Always wanted to see him in a foot chase though.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

T. J. Hooker. Nothing like watching a young Heather Locklier throw the PR-24 right between the fleeing badguys knees and tripping him up...:mrgreen:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Police Story and Hill Street Blues.......hands down.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

The first few seasons of Homicide, and the first few seasons on NYPD Blue.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

every once in a while I'll find "Real Stories of the Highway Patrol" with Broderick Crawford floating around the internet.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

CHiPs, TJ Hooker, and Third Watch.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nachtwächter said:


> Actually it was.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083466/


I was thinking of the Movie version


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

vic mickey in the shield best police show ever


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

The FBI (in living color)
Mannix
Car 54 where are you?
Highway Patrol



Macop said:


> The Wire and Homocide:life on the street, I would say are the best, especially for realism. A reporter from the Baltimore Sun rode with a Baltimore Homocide sqaud for a year. He then created Homocide: life on the street and then the wire. I know of at least one actor on the wire is a real Baltimore cop and good number of the cast are from Baltimore.
> 
> Also the Shield, the job with Dennis Leary, did not last long but I thught it was good and all the law and orders and NYPD Blue. Of course not nessesarly a cop show but you can't leave out 24, that show is the shit.


If you ever have one in Bernardston, make sure you spell it "HOMICIDE".


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Older:
1.CHiPS
2. Dragnet (Just the Facts Ma'am)
3. Adam 12 

Newer (is that a word?)
1. COPS (I always get a laugh at the stupidity of criminals)
2. CSI (ok, it's not really a cop show persay but I like the science part of investgations) 
3. Law and Order (Up until Chris Noth left, never liked the newer characters on the original series, but all other spin offs included in this part)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Adam-12; Dragnet; NYPD Blue; Third Watch; NCIS; T.J. Hooker; Police Story; Law & Order Series; SWAT; The Rookies.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

law and order and third watch


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

COME ON GUYS!!!!! The Andy Griffith show!!!!! Barney Fife is the king!!!!! And we all know someone who is just like him!!!!! I think I work with 3 or 4 Barney's.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

tomcats said:


> COME ON GUYS!!!!! The Andy Griffith show!!!!! Barney Fife is the king!!!!! And we all know someone who is just like him!!!!! I think I work with 3 or 4 Barney's.


Good point, Andy did have a great show. Barney was awesome, may he rest in peace.

I earlier forgot to mention LAPD, Life On The Beat. I liked that show 'cause I was on it a lot!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

The Shield, NYPD Blue, I also loved a show called "True Blue" from the 1980s


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm an Andy Griffith fan myself, You gotta envy a time so simple that you only have to carry a gun twice in eight years....


----------



## CJmajor27 (Nov 22, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> I earlier forgot to mention LAPD, Life On The Beat. I liked that show 'cause I was on it a lot!


That was a great show. Do u know if there is anymore taping being done for future shows?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Sgt jack, I have a buddie on the Baltimore P.D he says the two shows are a very good depiction of life as a Baltiomore cop. Makes sence when you look at the history and authenticity of the shows, I guess those two have to be my favorites.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

CJmajor27 said:


> That was a great show. Do u know if there is anymore taping being done for future shows?


Not for that particular show. Every once in a while some type of TV Show or news program will ride with us but that's all that I'm aware of now.

I know that the Fox Reality Channel plays reruns of the original Life On The Beat, twice a day now so if you have that channel, at least you can see the old stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

hey, no one likes Reno 911,:bat: Batman was kind of a police show 
I think there was a show called chase about a unit that did surveillance.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Most realistic Barney Miller IMHO,

Entertaining to watch are dragnet and adam-12 as well as nypd blue and 3rd watch

Chips was campy but entertaining as ponch could woo women, sing, dance, rollerdisco, fight gangs, knew karate, jet ski, and do it all w/ a million dollar smile...

He's right up there w/ walker and all 3 angels...


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

At least Walker can back it up being a ntaional champion in martial arts. He's in pretty darn good shape for a 65 year-old guy, plus he's a pretty good shot. I wouldn't want to mess with him!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Adam-12
Dragnet
The Wire
Law and Order


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

COPS, any of the CSI's and third watch...The Commish was good too.

Oh and don't forget COPRock, ??? I think thats what it was called.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anybody old enough to remember SWAT (From the 70's)....Great show!!

But my ALL TIME FAVORITE is Homicide.

In my opinion no cop show was better. Period.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I could never get into Reno 911 and I don't know why. I like stupid comedy like that, but that show never kept me coming back.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Are you kidding Duff? 
Hondo, TJ, Deak, and Street...
Great show, I can't belive it only lasted a couple of years.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

CHiPs
TJ Hooker 
Adam 12 (new & old versions) 
Third Watch
Dragnet 
Barney Miller
Hunter
CSI (original)
Law & Order (original)


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Are you kidding Duff?
> Hondo, TJ, Deak, and Street...
> Great show, I can't belive it only lasted a couple of years.


I agree, it was a great show, especially for its time. That and The Rookies were on about the same era. Hopefully they'll bring back a remake of either show.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Sgt Jack said:


> Ed Norris I belive was another actual Baltimore Detective that plays himself on the show


Ed Norris (who plays Ed Norris on _The Wire)_ was on the NYPD for 20 years and then became commissioner of Baltimore PD. He then became Superintendent of the Maryland State Police for a short time when he was indicted by the U.S. Attorney in 2003 for taking money for personal use from a BPD fund, and lying on a mortgage application. He made a plea deal in 2004, and now is a radio personality in Baltimore.

Now for my shows:

The Wire (best show on tv right now)
Adam-12
High Incident (I enjoyed it, it only lasted one year, with all the shows coming out on DVD I would like to see this one)
Third Watch
Homicide
Law and Order (SVU right now, haven't watched the original for a couple years)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I think out of the Law and Orders SVU is the best right now


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

CHiP's was a personal favorite...and although it was not a "cop" show (more secret agent) GET SMART was excellent!


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

The Shield.

Anyone remember "High Incident" I believe it was in 1996. Short lived, but a cool show. I never missed an episode.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Chips


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Bravo2-7 said:


> Ed Norris (who plays Ed Norris on _The Wire)_ was on the NYPD for 20 years and then became commissioner of Baltimore PD. He then became Superintendent of the Maryland State Police for a short time when he was indicted by the U.S. Attorney in 2003 for taking money for personal use from a BPD fund, and lying on a mortgage application. He made a plea deal in 2004, and now is a radio personality in Baltimore.quote] Yeah now I remember.....:mrgreen:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

A few good shows that were only on a short time:
High Incident
Brooklyn South
10-8

What's also kinda cool for me being from Massachusetts, is that I travel everyday on the same "freeways" that Ponch and Jon did on Chips.

I now work in the same station that Reed and Malloy worked at in Adam-12 (yes, that was and is, a real LAPD station) Obviously the inside of the station itself was a set, but the outside where they run out of the back door, jump into their black and white, and drive out of the station, was and currently is real. (We still have the same exact black and white paint scheme on the patrol cars.)

I also periodically go into the same "Police Headquarters" (Parker Center) as Joe Friday and Bill Gannon did in Dragnet. 

All kinda cool for me, being an east coast kid from a small town in Massachusetts who used to watch all of these TV shows as a kid.


----------

